# كورس خفيف في الكنترول والتحكم---------- هديه



## م/زيكو تك (3 مارس 2009)

كورس خفيف في الكنترول والتحكم ----------------------- هديه


----------



## zanitty (3 مارس 2009)

حلوه الهجمه المرتده العلميه اللى انت عاملها ع المنتدى دى
بجد شويه مواضيع جميله


----------



## وليد عشرى (3 مارس 2009)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## yaser hhh (4 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (4 مارس 2009)

الشكر لكم انتم وبالتوفيق والتقدم لنا لكم ولعالمنا العربي


----------



## كارم عبداللة (4 مارس 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## كريم كمال محمد (4 مارس 2009)

*جزيت الجنة*

الاخ زنتي بيقول هجمه مرتده بس انا بقوله لا دي في الجول.............بمزح معاه مش اكثر


----------



## م/زيكو تك (6 مارس 2009)

يعني طلعت اوت :8:


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (6 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخ زيكو . وشكرا


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (6 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©


----------



## noreldin2000 (13 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الرائع وبارك الله عز وجل لنا فيكم ونفعنا بعلمكم وغفر لنا ولكم ولكل المسلمين


----------



## magdygamal_8 (14 مايو 2009)

متألق دائما كما عودتنا
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وجعله زادا ليوم لاينفع فية مال ولابنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم


----------



## usamaawad40 (14 مايو 2009)

بكل صراحه أنت شخص رائع وأكتر من رائع ياباشا والله يجزيك كل خير ياعســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا يا زيكو يا متألق دائما


----------



## appess (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا زيكو و ذكي التكييف


----------



## afou2d (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا زيكو ..... بس سؤال محيرنى انت بتجيب المواضيع الجامده جدا دى ازاى


----------



## بسيوني حسن (15 مايو 2009)

الاخ زيكو اني احبك في الله وبارجو منك انك تجوبني اوتديني توضيح عايز اصمم دائرة تبريد تقوم بتبريد حوض سمك في بهو فندق والسمك بيعيش في المياةالمالحه والمياه المالحه تبرد في خزان داخلة الكويل المشكله ان المياة المالحة تأكل الكويل والخزان عايز اعرف اعالج الموضوع اذاي مثلا ادهن الكويل بأية والخزان والصيانة الدورية اعالج او اغسل الكويل والخزان بمادة اية لازالة الملوحة وياريت تقولي تصور لتصميم الديرة من حيث سرعة المياة وطول الكويل المبخر والمكثف وقدرة الكباس علما بان الحمل 4000لتر مياة وتخيل انتبقية الاحمالوياريت ترد عاليا او اي حد عندة معلومه عن الموضوع وياريت نوع المضخة المستخدمة في المياة المالحه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم أشكرك على اجتهادك و حبك للمعرفة 
أولا بخصوص خامة أنابيب ملف التبريد فيمكن ان تكون من الستانلس ستيل ويكون من فئة 316 
ثانيا فاننا نفضل أن تستخدم النوافير لتذرية المياه لتبرد قبل أن تعود للحوض و ذلك باستخدام برج تبريد مناسب الحجم فهو الاقل تكلفة و الاكثر فائدة غي مثل هذا الامر 
أما موضوع الحسابات فيلزم معرفة درجة حرارة ماء الحوض فبل دخولعا اليه وما هي الدرجة المرغوبة و الااضاءة بالحوض و عدد الاسماك التي تسكن الحوض و كثافة الماء و مقاسات الحوض و درجة الحرارة المحيطة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (15 مايو 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> الشكر لكم انتم وبالتوفيق والتقدم لنا لكم ولعالمنا العربي


 تعجبني في النفس القومي يا ابو الزيك:77::77:


----------



## rami shamel (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا يا طيب والى الامام


----------



## ahmedmosa1973 (15 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا على المعلومات القيمه والعلم الوفير ممتاز والله


----------



## هشام حربى (15 مايو 2009)

جهد رائع اسأل الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وان يبارك فيك


----------



## جسر الأمل (15 مايو 2009)

إيه الحلاوة دي........مشكووووووووور


----------



## بسيوني حسن (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم بخصوص تبريد حوض السمك حجم الحوض 4م3 المياة 4000 لتر عدد الاسماك اديها اي نسبة من نسب الاحمال الحراريةلاني معرفهاش بس المهم نوع المواسير الكويل الي مابي تاثر بالمياة المالحة او بينطلي باية وايضا بيتغسل بية في الصيانة واول مرة اسمع ان الكويل النحاس ممكن يكون سلس وعلي فكره احنا استخدمنا نوع من الاسلس وتاكل وشكرا للاخ صبري علي الرد وياريت حد عندة معلومة يرد عليا للضرورة القصوي


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 مايو 2009)

بسيوني حسن قال:


> الاخ زيكو اني احبك في الله وبارجو منك انك تجوبني اوتديني توضيح عايز اصمم دائرة تبريد تقوم بتبريد حوض سمك في بهو فندق (واكيد البهو مكيف فما هي المشكله) هل تريد درجه حراره الحوض اقل من درجه حراره البهو!!!
> المشكله ان المياة المالحة تأكل الكويل والخزان عايز اعرف اعالج الموضوع اذاي مثلا ادهن الكويل بأية والخزان والصيانة الدورية اعالج او اغسل الكويل والخزان بمادة اية لازالة الملوحة وياريت تقولي تصور لتصميم الديرة من حيث سرعة المياة وطول الكويل المبخر والمكثف وقدرة الكباس علما بان الحمل 4000لتر مياة وتخيل انتبقية الاحمالوياريت ترد عاليا او اي حد عندة معلومه عن الموضوع وياريت


 



بسيوني حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم بخصوص تبريد حوض السمك حجم الحوض 4م3 المياة 4000 لتر عدد الاسماك اديها اي نسبة من نسب الاحمال الحراريةلاني معرفهاش بس المهم نوع المواسير الكويل الي مابي تاثر بالمياة المالحة او بينطلي باية وايضا بيتغسل بية في الصيانة واول مرة اسمع ان الكويل النحاس ممكن يكون سلس وعلي فكره احنا استخدمنا نوع من الاسلس وتاكل وشكرا للاخ صبري علي الرد وياريت حد عندة معلومة يرد عليا للضرورة القصوي


 
شوف يا اخي الكريم انا عندي فكره مختلفه لماذا لا تحاول ان تتحكم بدرجه حراره الهواء حول الحوض واكيد العمليه ستتضمن الحمل الكامل لحوض السمك وحاول ان تفرضها برقم كبير نسبيا لان الحراره الكامنه ستكون كبيره ان لم تحاول ان تضع نوع من انواع الاغطيه المغلقه نسبيا اعلى الحوض لتقليل انقال كتله المياه بالاضافه لنقل الحراره
ولكن بالنسبه لنوع مضخات مياه مالحه انت لو طلعت على اي موقع بحث وكتبت 
ستجد ماتريد من انواع ومواصفات وموردينSEA WATER PUMP 
وبالنسبه ل SEA WATER PIPE نفس الكلام ولك عينات
13255. Stainless steel pipe for sea water
http://www.glacierbay.com/Pumps.asp
واعتقد ان هذه التطبيقات احيانا تكون ضخمه جدا لدرجه ان من الممكن ان يكون لها مواصفات عالميه وببعض المجهود المكثف من الممكن على اي موقع بحث ان تحصل على مواقع وكتالوجات لكل ماتريد
جرب COOLING FISH BESIN


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا زيكو و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك و يزيد من أمثالك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (15 مايو 2009)

بالنسبة لموضوع حوض السمك فكرة الاخ زيكو بعمل ملف التبريد حول الحوض هي الافضل و لكن قد يترتب على ذلك هدم واعادة تشكيل الحوض من جديد 
واذا كان لديك استعداد لعمل حوض جديد فالافضل استخدام الفيبر جلاس في تشكيله و زرع سرببنتينة من المواسير الستانلس ستيل رقم 316على الطبقة قبل الاخيرة من الارضية ثم تغطيتها بطبقة رقيقة من الريزين 
يربط ملف التبريد هذا بمضخة تسحب من و ترد في خزان من الفايبر جلاس يحتوي على براين أو محلول جليكولين مبرد بواسطة ملف تبريد مربوط بوحدة تكثيف بعيدة أو قريبة تقوم بتبريد المحلول لدرجة حرارة قريبة من الصفر المئوي بحيث تتمكن الطاقة التبريدية للمحلول من استيعاب الزيادة في الكاقة الحرارية للمياه 
طاقة تبريد وحدة التكثيف تساوي وزن الماء المتواجد بالحوض مضروبا في الحرارة النوعية للماءمضروبة في فرق درجات الحرارة المطلوب تحقيقها و يضاف 15% معامل أمان ضد انخفاض الحمل 
حوض استقبال البراين أو المحلول و كذلك المضخة يمكن احتوائها في جزء من الحوض أو ملاصق للحوض
فكرة أخري و هي استخدام برج تبريد ميكانيكي نتاسب كل أجزاؤه تصنع من الفايبر جلاس و مواسير مرشات الماء و مرشات الماء و شرائح تكسير جزيئات الماء من ال بي في سي 
و موضوع البرج المصنوع من الفايبر جلاس قد طرحتها عندما كنت اشرف على تنفيذ محطة توليد مياه مسقعة ( تشللرات ) لتغذية وحدات تداول الماء في اسكان طلاب جامعة الملك فهد و تجاوب المصنع و تم اتوريد و التركيب بعد أن خذلنا الستانلس ستيل 304 مع المياة المالحة 
فكرة أخري هي أن توسع مسطح البركة ( الحوض ) و تقلل عمقه و تحيطه بنوافير تطلق الماء عاليا لتسقط في الحوض مرة أخري بعد أن هبطت درجة حرارتها مع استخدام لمبات ثلجية تعطي رؤية خلابة ولا تصبح مصدرا للحرارة 
أتمني لك التوفيق و اذا وصلت لقرار سأساعدك في أعمال التصميم و توجيهات التنفيذ و الله معك


----------



## بسيوني حسن (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا بشكر الجميع علي المجهود الخارق والاهتمام بموضوعي وانا وصلت لفكره ابسط وهي ان اعمل الخزان بلاستيك قوي ونضع الكويل في خزان مسحته صغيرة من البلاستك ايضا ويكون الكويل من النحاس الامريكي او من الاستلس الي الاخ صبري ذكره ان كان واثق ان الميه المالحه متاثرش فيه علي المدي الطويل لان المشكله مش في الاستلس المشكله في اللحام الاستلس لانه من الحراره بيغير خواص مادة الاستلس فبيادي الي تاكل اللحام وانا سالت المهندسين الي شغلين في الشيلر قالو ان النحاس لا يتاكل من الميه الملحه عموما حنخلي الكويل في مساحه صغيره عشان الميه تعدي بنسب صغيره فتكون سريعة التبريد ومنه الي الحوض ويكون من الحوض الي الخزان نركب pump تخد من الحوض الي الخزان ونعزل المرحلة دي بعزل كويس وطبعا نضع سنسورفي الحوض لفصل الديرة عند الوصول للدرجة المطلوبة اما بنسبه لاقتراح الاخ زيكو وانه يحط الكويل في الحوض اولا المنظر العام الحوض في بهو فندق ثانيا الصيانة الدورية للكويل من رواسب الاملاح ومينفعش اشيل السمك اما محلول جلوكولين او البرين انا معرفش حاجة عنهم ممكن يابشمهندس تديني معلومة موضحه عن الموضوع ده وانا عايز الموضوع يكون بسيط وغير معقد ومع ذلك ميهمش المصاريف مفتوحة يعني


----------



## عبيدة 86 (16 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## م/زيكو تك (16 مايو 2009)

بسيوني حسن قال:


> اما بنسبه لاقتراح الاخ زيكو وانه يحط الكويل في الحوض اولا المنظر العام الحوض في بهو فندق ثانيا الصيانة الدورية للكويل من رواسب الاملاح ومينفعش اشيل السمك اما محلول جلوكولين او البرين انا معرفش حاجة عنهم ممكن يابشمهندس تديني معلومة موضحه عن الموضوع ده وانا عايز الموضوع يكون بسيط وغير معقد ومع ذلك ميهمش المصاريف مفتوحة يعني


 


sabry a m said قال:


> بالنسبة لموضوع حوض السمك فكرة الاخ زيكو بعمل ملف التبريد حول الحوض هي الافضل و لكن قد يترتب على ذلك هدم واعادة تشكيل الحوض من جديد


 


زيكو تكييف قال:


> شوف يا اخي الكريم انا عندي فكره مختلفه لماذا لا تحاول ان تتحكم بدرجه حراره الهواء حول الحوض واكيد العمليه ستتضمن الحمل الكامل لحوض السمك وحاول ان تفرضها برقم كبير نسبيا لان الحراره الكامنه ستكون كبيره ان لم تحاول ان تضع نوع من انواع الاغطيه المغلقه نسبيا اعلى الحوض لتقليل انقال كتله المياه بالاضافه لنقل الحراره



لم يصلكم اقتراحي جيدا 

اقتراحي يشابه طريقه عمل ثلاجه العرض القائمه راسيا في السوبرماركت او فكره الثلاجه النوفروست مروحه توزع الحمل على الكويل وتنقل البروده للمنتج -- انت من الممكن ان تضع غلاف خشبي او جبسي اي شكل ديكوري يغطي الحوض الاسفل فكرتي هي تجويف هذا الشكل وادخال دكت للهواء به ليقوم بدفع هواء بارد على الحوض ليقوم بتبريده ووضع مراوح بلاستيكيه داخل الحوض لتقلب المياه بسرعات مناسبه وعند وصول درجه حراره المياه للكميه المطلوبه تفصل الدائره(((هذه الفكره المبدأيه ويمكن تطويرها)))
ولكنك لم تجاوب على السؤال طالما انك بتقول فدقك واصرف اخبار حراره البهو ؟؟
لو درجه حراره البهو مناسبه للانسان يبقى مش عارف ايه المشكله؟؟؟
اعتقد انك تبرد حوض سمك مباشره مش معقول انك تخلي الحوض جزء من دائره التشيلد ووتر لانك لن تحتاج درجات منخفضه جدا


----------



## USMBscorpion (16 مايو 2009)

.............بارك الله فيك ...........


----------



## بسيوني حسن (16 مايو 2009)

الفكرة جميله جدا بس لزمها شرح اوضح بنسبه لقدرة الديره علي خفض درجه الحرارة للماء الي هي مثلا بتكون 25 درجةوحمل السمك الافتراضي وجزاك الله خيرا علي الفكره


----------



## egy_silver (17 مايو 2009)

اسال الله ان يجعل بسمتك سعادة وصمتك عبادة وخاتمتك شهادة


----------



## بسيوني حسن (21 مايو 2009)

الاخ زيكو مردش عليا بخصوص الفكرة بتعتة والموضوع مهم جدا .............
لان الفكرة عليها ملحوظة ان الهواء المدفوع المبرد ممكن ميوصلش المية للدرحة المطلوبة وخصوصا انها مابين 1,5 درجة مئوي ارجو الافادة الفكرة جميلة بس لو توصل كمية 5000 لتر مية للدرجة المطلوبة


----------



## alaa_84 (22 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود


----------



## hanymany (27 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (28 يوليو 2009)

الله يبارك فيك يا اخي ويزيد من حسناتك موضوع مفيد جداجداجدا


----------



## emara1955 (4 يناير 2010)

جزك الله خير يا زيكو


----------



## مستريورك (4 يناير 2010)

مشكورين جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد دوالي (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك يا زيكو علي هذا المضوع وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (7 فبراير 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## م علي حسن (2 مايو 2010)

ألف شكر علي الموضوع الرائع هذا ، أسلوب رااااااااائع يجمع بين العلم والخبرة ، أتمني أقرأ لك دائما وسأبحث عن أي موضوع لك حتي أستفيد ، وإذا في مكتبة خاصة بك أرجو تزودي بها ، 
وجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا على الجهود المميز


----------



## aati badri (2 مايو 2010)

من الربيع
لاتستغرب الندى
بل المطر
تشكررررررررررررررراتنا


----------



## مصطفى يونس (3 مايو 2010)

مشكور على هذه المعلومات القيمة و جزاك الله خيرا
:20:


----------



## gaber osman (3 مايو 2010)

ربنا يكرمك يا باشا


----------



## المازن (3 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخوي وتسلم يا غالي


----------



## thaeribrahem (4 مارس 2011)

مشكور على الملفات


----------



## nofal (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## ASHRAF100 (20 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك *


----------



## hany27 (19 مايو 2012)

كويس


----------



## drmady (19 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شرشر الجديد (21 مايو 2012)

جامد والله شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ghost man (17 أكتوبر 2012)

_*جزاك الله خير*_​


----------



## abdelsalamn (20 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engkfa (21 أكتوبر 2012)

لك يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## meto101 (18 مايو 2015)

بجد ملف راااااااااائع وفية استفادة كبييييييرة.. جزاكم الله خير.. وننتظر المزيد,,,,,,


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (23 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (24 مايو 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ahmed Ragab aaa (26 مايو 2015)

موضوع جميل بارك الله لك


----------



## scoutboy (29 مايو 2015)

thank you..


----------



## taha waleed (17 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا ...بارك الله فيكم ...​


----------



## gobar (18 أغسطس 2015)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hikal007 (19 أغسطس 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## taha waleed (19 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع السهل وواكثر من الرائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ghost man (24 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## hikhodary (29 أغسطس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## كرم الحمداني (10 سبتمبر 2015)

رائع جدا


----------



## ghost man (14 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Hisham1999 (15 سبتمبر 2015)

اين المرفقات..


----------



## م ابوسامر (15 سبتمبر 2015)

الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## محمد بحريه (12 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد بحريه (12 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكور


----------



## م أبو الوليد (13 ديسمبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيراً.
مفيد جداً لمهندسي الميكانيك غير المختصين بالكهرا لمراجعة أساسيات التحكم.


----------



## mmhhmm (13 ديسمبر 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررر


----------

